# October multi?



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

October water levels eliminate most everything. Maybe Desolation and on down through Cataract Canyon?


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

Main and/or Lower Salmon


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

The Main Salmon wouldn't be bad. Unlimited permits. Lower Main Salmon would also work. Or Hells Canyon of the Snake. 

Expensive shuttle on the first one.


Cataract would likely be warmer with some good rapids. 60 miles of flat water to start....

but you aren't making it from Bham in a day to the launch. I wouldn't think.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

I'd do the MFS into the Main. But if you want warmer weather a nice long San Juan trips would be most likely nice weather but not much for whitewater. Cataract would have the best rapids and weather that time of year. Deso is another good option but can be harder to secure a permit.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

I assumed something with out impossible permits...


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I've had some great Deschutes trips in October (can run 100 miles, if you find a way around Sherars) The lower Rogue is also nice that time of year, although it can be miserable rainy, and it's really only a 3 or 4 day river. Also there are 100+ miles of the Klamath that can be boated.

Ben


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

DidNotWinLottery said:


> I assumed something with out impossible permits...


Middle Fork has permits available 10/4 and on through the fall available as of today. Main Salmon is 9/3 through the fall available. You have to log in and claim one. Not a lotto when OP wants to go. Doesn't seem impossible at all.

Depends on what you want to spend for shuttle though. If you're comfortable with boney runs, I'd go Boundary to Riggins or maybe a fly in to Indian down to Hammer. I've always wanted to go Stanley to the confluence but there's a lot of flat water in there. The fishing could be sweet though.


----------



## Eyedaho (Dec 6, 2017)

Conundrum said:


> Middle Fork has permits available 10/4 and on through the fall available as of today. Main Salmon is 9/3 through the fall available. You have to log in and claim one. Not a lotto when OP wants to go. Doesn't seem impossible at all.
> 
> Depends on what you want to spend for shuttle though. If you're comfortable with boney runs, I'd go Boundary to Riggins or maybe a fly in to Indian down to Hammer. I've always wanted to go Stanley to the confluence but there's a lot of flat water in there. The fishing could be sweet though.


Not that it matters much, but the Main Salmon permit season runs through 9/7.


----------



## Flatlandr360 (Jun 21, 2019)

Big thanks for the advice. I'm looking into the main Salmon. Guidebook or other resource advice to give me a spring on the research?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

In addition to what everyone else has said, anything on the Colorado between Gore Canyon and Lake Powell. The more into the desert you go the better the weather will likely be.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Eyedaho said:


> Not that it matters much, but the Main Salmon permit season runs through 9/7.


Permit season runs year round. Lottery season through 9/7. Unlimited permits after but you still need one for your trip. MFS requires a permit after lottery season and launches are capped at 7 per day. Lotto season ends 9/3. If MFS is in the cards, I’d grab one. More folks are grabbing them in that time frame for hunting in the Church.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Flatlandr360 said:


> Big thanks for the advice. I'm looking into the main Salmon. Guidebook or other resource advice to give me a spring on the research?



*RiverMaps Whittis & Vinson covers both MF and Main
**Main Salmon: Idaho's Salmon River Guide Book Eric & Allison Newell

Middle Fork of the Salmon River: A Comprehensive Guide, by Matt Leidecker 4th edition*


----------



## Waterdogmm (Jul 19, 2018)

*MF Salmon or Main*

Iv'e done both MFS and Main at that exact time of year. Even a few solo trips. If you have time then do both of them back to back, but it might be hard carrying that much food in an IK from Boundary. I have taken a Mini Max and it works great.

A couple years ago I did a solo trip on the Main Sept 15th or so and I didn't see another person till the last day when a jet boat went by. It was a splendid trip. I even camped at the hotsprings..., which was nice.

Three of us are launching 10/6 on the MFS this year. Not sure if we will fly in or not...all depends on flows and weather. If weather is going to be bad we will just run the Main instead.

But shuttle cost is not cheap for a solo Main trip. Nor is a flight into Indian Creek.

Enjoy. Lots of guidebooks. Rivermaps is probably the best, or at least most used.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Either Ruby/HT or Westwater through Cataract. Classic 10-14 day trip. Moving water in WW, Moab Daily, and Cat, but the rest is flat. Usually can't beat the weather tho...


----------



## Flatlandr360 (Jun 21, 2019)

I look back and should specify I'd be running the same rig I'd plan for the grand next spring: my E136. That may change the spectrum of rivers recommended. Thanks so much for the replies-all good origins to research.


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

Hells canyon is nice that time of year too. Not too hard to navigate the bureaucracy...


----------

